# Discussion thread for the Forum of the Year Contest



## Arachnopets (Dec 23, 2013)

*shamelessly cross posting*

Hey All,

Not sure if most of you know or not, but we are entered in The Reptile Report's Forum of the Year Contest. We were in first place when nominated. However, since the voting actually started in the beginning of December, we are trailing in 3rd place. Voting only goes until the end of December. We need all of your help! We are getting beaten by a forum that only has a fraction of our member count. If every active member here voted just once, we would destroy the competition. 

Please everyone, we ask of you to please find only 10 seconds of your very busy time to just click once (from your mobile device or computer, or even from both), just once per day for the rest of December. 10 seconds is all it takes. Just one click. There is no cost at all, except for 10 seconds of your time. 

The information has been posted in the *announcements section* since the contest started. 


*PLEASE VOTE HERE!!!*


We appreciate every single one of you and most definitely appreciate all of your support!  


Thank you,

Debby and Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## naychur (Dec 23, 2013)

I voted earlier thru my phone.  I now tried to vote thru my desk-top and it tells me I can vote again tomorrow.  I still voted for ya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't believe you can vote both from a laptop and your PC if they are all on the same network. The site records the IP address I believe. For example, if I use my cell phone on my home's network, I CANNOT vote w/my PC. You need to be on different networks to vote multiple times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets (Dec 24, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I don't believe you can vote both from a laptop and your PC if they are all on the same network. The site records the IP address I believe. For example, if I use my cell phone on my home's network, I CANNOT vote w/my PC. You need to be on different networks to vote multiple times.


This is 100% accurate. It records your IP address.


----------



## Arachnopets (Dec 27, 2013)

Have you heard? Voting will make you lose 10 lbs!   LOL! Ok, not really, but it would be cool to let the reptile world know that we will not go unnoticed.


----------



## Arachnopets (Dec 28, 2013)

If you love arachnids, please vote!


----------



## Arachnopets (Dec 28, 2013)

First off, a BIG thank you to all that voted and supported us for Forum of the Year! We can't thank you enough! 


Unfortunately, The Reptile Report found some people exploiting the system and decided to end the voting early. 

*More information can be found here*.


Best of luck to all those nominated. 


Debby and Scott


----------



## viper69 (Jan 6, 2014)

Update on Reptile Report Contest..we aren't a nonimee http://thereptilereport.com/pe/2013/?nomcat=forumoftheyear2013


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 6, 2014)

Update to the contest can be found here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?258395-Forum-Of-The-Year-Guess-what

Reactions: Like 1


----------

